# Hoe ver sal 'n koedoe loop om te wei



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Daar is baie gerugte van Koedoes (en Bosvarke) wat moer ver loop, veral in die winter maande, na "beter weivelde". Dit klink werklik moontlik dat hulle so ver sal loop, veral na lusern, want dit los 'n Koedoe nie!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

My oorle pa het ook vir my gese dat 'n Koedoe so tussen 20 en 30 kilometers in 'n nag kan loop.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds about right. If you want to stael all your neighbours kudu, put out a few bakkie loads of oranges. Works even better than lucern.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Sounds about right. If you want to stael all your neighbours kudu, put out a few bakkie loads of oranges. Works even better than lucern.:wink:


You right, but I saw them going at green peppers once. A friend of mine farm with G/P's he threw them out at his hides. They went crazy.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Wouldn't surprise me at all. I've also heard of guys using those cheese puffs that you buy in the big plastic bags.


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Met ons veld wat so droog is tans, sweer ek hulle sal chilies ook eet!


----------

